# Диски за бугор



## Сергей С (14 Фев 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги!
Подскажите, кто богат опытом: как провозить за границу диски на продажу? Сколько можно через таможню протащить (самолет), как вообще этот вопрос регламентируется, где читать про ЭТО? Что с авторскими правами, какие-нибудь камни подводные и тд. Расскажите, кто и как этот вопрос решал.


----------



## gerborisov (14 Фев 2016)

Сергей С писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Подскажите, кто богат опытом: как провозить за границу диски на продажу? Сколько можно через таможню протащить (самолет), как вообще этот вопрос регламентируется, где читать про ЭТО? Что с авторскими правами, какие-нибудь камни подводные и тд. Расскажите, кто и как этот вопрос решал.


Пишите на месте,везите образы дисков  Без авторских прав скорее всего торговать не дадут Да и покупать пиратское, там не принято.


----------



## Сергей С (14 Фев 2016)

gerborisov писал:Мысль-то интересная. А буклеты, коробки? Да и время на тираж, аппаратура, соответственно еще затраты. 
Тогда уж, лучше ссылку на ЯндексДиск продавать))


----------



## VladimirL (15 Фев 2016)

Соглашусь с мнением gerborisov, везти диски с собою особого смысла нет.
Технические моменты можно уточнить у изготовителя (зависит от страны).
Кто-то организует Ваш концерт на месте? Доходы от продаж буклетов/CD,
в первую очередь их забота. Музыканты разогревают публику и вызывают
у них живой интерес. А дальше, дело за специалистами по продажам. 
Полиграфию может и есть смысл заказывать в РФ, нужно всё считать.


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2016)

Сергей С () писал:Уважаемые коллеги!
Подскажите, кто богат опытом: как провозить за границу диски на продажу? Сколько можно через таможню протащить (самолет), как вообще этот вопрос регламентируется, где читать про ЭТО? Что с авторскими правами, какие-нибудь камни подводные и тд. Расскажите, кто и как этот вопрос решал.
Я штук 20 провозил, или больше, никто ничего не спросил


----------



## Сергей С (15 Фев 2016)

*VladimirL, *Все не так фундаментально. Диски это мой сегмент, и вплетать цепочку людей и технологий вряд ли в моем случае оправданно. А вот после выступлений выложить несколько CD и что-то с этого получить - такой формат получается. Так что повезу "аналоговым" способом.
*oleg45120*,
То есть получается, контроля в масштабах личного багажа нет?


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2016)

Сергей С писал:


> *VladimirL, *Все не так фундаментально. Диски это мой сегмент, и вплетать цепочку людей и технологий вряд ли в моем случае оправданно. А вот после выступлений выложить несколько CD и что-то с этого получить - такой формат получается. Так что повезу "аналоговым" способом.
> *oleg45120*,
> То есть получается, контроля в масштабах личного багажа нет?


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Фев 2016)

У меня контроля не было. Тупо вез в сумке. Ну а если вы как сувениры их везете


----------



## internetbayan (16 Фев 2016)

На человека можно 20 дисков, один раз поляки перевернули всю машину -искали ещё диски, но всё обошлось!Всегда возили по двадцать, а на месте размножали, да получалось без шелкографии(так дешевле) но народ брал!Полиграфию лучше с собой-на порядок дешевле и ввозить сколько хочешь!Этот вариант наземным путём, на самолёте правил не знаю!На счёт авторских прав зависит от конторы(ведь штраф очень большой).Частникам по барабану,а играли в театре-пришлось платить пошлину за Пьяцоллу,Рахманинова и тд.Удачи!


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Фев 2016)

internetbayan (16.02.2016, 11:16) писал:


> Всегда возили по двадцать, а на месте размножали, да получалось без шелкографии(так дешевле) но народ брал!


Ну и что вы советуете людям?Везти диски без шелкографии? тогда можно и без полиграфии,и запись на дисках что бы была не ваша,а например Шишкина или Склярова!Это же просто бред,все европейцы любят качество,вы же за это деньги берёте!Не позортесь,перевозите малыми партиями!Или вы думаете что вы в день будите продавать по 100 штук? Европа уже давно наелась дисками аккордеонистов и баянистов!


----------



## Сергей С (16 Фев 2016)

Спасибо за мнения и советы. 
Думаю, что кормить людей самопалом не стоит. Неизвестно, к кому это в руки может попасть, все-таки должно быть нечто достойное.


----------



## gerborisov (16 Фев 2016)

К чему тогда весь сыр бор?


----------



## Сергей С (16 Фев 2016)

gerborisov (16.02.2016, 23:20) писал:


> К чему тогда весь сыр бор?


Так вопрос-то был о правилах провоза готовой продукции. Ответ я получил - 20 шт. Помимо этого были высказаны советы по возможному обходу этой проблемы. Они тоже ценны, и надеюсь не только для меня. А уж каким путем идти каждый решит по своей ситуации.


----------



## internetbayan (17 Фев 2016)

lelikbolik/ писал:


> internetbayan (16.02.2016, 11:16) писал:Всегда возили по двадцать, а на месте размножали, да получалось без шелкографии(так дешевле) но народ брал!Ну и что вы советуете людям?Везти диски без шелкографии? тогда можно и без полиграфии,и запись на дисках что бы была не ваша,а например Шишкина или Склярова!Это же просто бред,все европейцы любят качество,вы же за это деньги берёте!Не позортесь,перевозите малыми партиями!Или вы думаете что вы в день будите продавать по 100 штук? Европа уже давно наелась дисками аккордеонистов и баянистов!
> Играть надо достойно, и всё будет расскупаться!Тринадцать лет куралесили по европе и сами удивлялись-делали и супер диски и обычные-никакой разницы!


----------

